# Looking for online group



## Deviston (Mar 1, 2005)

Here we go, first post and I am looking for an online group to play with on the weedkday afternoons. thanks to all who post.

boink boink boink


----------



## warlord (Mar 1, 2005)

By afternoon what time frame do you mean? And how bout a little more info like campaign setting, acceptable classes ect.


----------



## Bloosquig (Mar 3, 2005)

I'd be interested in playing if you could just give details about what your looking for?  Any details would be appreciated.


----------

